# Cjc-1293 and Ipa combined



## mdwil83 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, does anyone know how long cjc and ipa will last in the same syringe or vial?


----------



## njc (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe a couple of hours.  Its never a good idea.  CJC is more fragile than the GHRP's so it would be the one most susceptible to breakdown but both compounds would ultimately suffer.  Only mix in the same syringe RIGHT before injection. NEVER STORE them in the same vial.


----------



## mdwil83 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh ok thanks for the info, I woke up out of bed groggy as hell and accidently injected some ipa into the cjc vial when i was drawing it out


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 19, 2011)

damn....i think that vials trashed. I did that once but luckily i only had about 500mcg left in the vial so i didnt waste too much


----------

